# Previo micrófono TL081 . Sencillo , pero ...brutal .



## mastropiero (Dic 22, 2010)

Este es un previo , sencillo . Puede tener ganancias superiores a 1000 ... o más aún  
La ganancia se controla a traves de R2 y R1 ........ Ganancia = R2/R1 . 
Creo que en previos es lo mas sencillo y brutal...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 22, 2010)

Hummmmm.....ese esquema NO ES tan bueno....


Para empezar, la ganancia no es R2/R1, sino 1+R2/R1 por que es una configuración no-inversora estándard alimentada con fuente de simple polaridad.
Para seguir, ni loco le podés poner una ganancia de 1000 con una sola etapa si prentendés usarlo para un micrófono, por que con esa ganancia, el ancho de banda disponible es de 3 kHz....y va a sonar peor que un teléfono.

En fin...hay mejores esquemas por ahí....


----------



## mastropiero (Dic 22, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Hummmmm.....ese esquema NO ES tan bueno....
> 
> 
> Para empezar, la ganancia no es R2/R1, sino 1+R2/R1 por que es una configuración no-inversora estándard alimentada con fuente de simple polaridad.
> ...



Holaaa... Amigo Ezavalla .
Como siempre SUPER Puntilloso ...
Es un previo muy simple y baratillo , que eso tambien cuenta . 
Haberlos "Ailos" ... Pero que sean simples y baratillos ...   No se yo.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 25, 2010)

Deberia ser un  TL071, un LM387A mejor todavia para que tengas una idea a ganancia unidad el TL071 que es mejor que TL081 es de 3Mhz para el LM387A es de 15Mhz y de echo a tiene uan ganancia máxima de 104Db con un ancho de banda mucho mayor que para cualquiera de los TL,
De echo para una ganncia de 1000 cubre perfectamente más del espectro vocal ya que a 60Db llega a los 35Khz y tenemos que tener en cuenta que una ganancia de 1000 son 60Db
El NE5532 con 70Db llega a los 20Khz
Con el LM387A, con el LM381A(dificil de conseguir) NE5532/Ne5534 esto es posible.... hay otros no son lo únicos que aparte de  muy bajo ruido y un slew rate muy bajo tiene un muy buen ancho de banda con alta ganancia


----------



## mastropiero (Dic 26, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Deberia ser un  TL071, un LM387A mejor todavia para que tengas una idea a ganancia unidad el TL071 que es mejor que TL081 es de 3Mhz para el LM387A es de 15Mhz y de echo a tiene uan ganancia máxima de 104Db con un ancho de banda mucho mayor que para cualquiera de los TL,
> De echo para una ganncia de 1000 cubre perfectamente más del espectro vocal ya que a 60Db llega a los 35Khz y tenemos que tener en cuenta que una ganancia de 1000 son 60Db
> El NE5532 con 70Db llega a los 20Khz
> Con el LM387A, con el LM381A(dificil de conseguir) NE5532/Ne5534 esto es posible.... hay otros no son lo únicos que aparte de  muy bajo ruido y un slew rate muy bajo tiene un muy buen ancho de banda con alta ganancia



Hola Pandacba.
Gracias por la aportación . Así se hace , con el intercambio de conocimientos ganamos todos .
(Donde se sabe se nota )


----------

